# Trim Tab produces "interesting" Wake LoL



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

My Glide (no tabs) does something similar when I run on the chine (by sitting off the gunwhale). I do that because it takes the edge off the beating going into a short, steep chop. Were you playing with different settings?


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Looks like it's set quite far off center, is your steering feel neutral, or is the tiller pulling off center?
JC


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

jonrconner said:


> Looks like it's set quite far off center, is your steering feel neutral, or is the tiller pulling off center?
> JC


Steering is pretty neutral now ...

I had to do this to Compensate for the Huge Cupped Prop and the motor being Jacked Waaay up !
only the bottom Half of the prop is actually in the water ... Very little of the boat is IN the water LoL Fun stuff ... 

the motor IS a collection of parts ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

noeettica said:


> Trim Tab produces "interesting" Wake LoL


Is that you? If so, where are you at in that video?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Silver lake ...did the run to iron bridge and back ... took no time @ 26 mph ...


----------

